# FarmPro 2420 Lift Pump Fuel Pressure?



## Tazfords (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok, been a long while since I last visited, but as life goes by things tend to happen to sometimes take over all your time. 

At any rate, here is my issue;

The 2420 (Ty290 2 cyl) will not stay running. Long story short, I contacted one of the Jinma Part dealers (actually both that I have ordered from in the past), and explained my issue and was advised I needed a new Lift Pump. I was told that if when my tractor started to go dead if I pumped the lift pump plunger a couple of times and the tractor picked back up running, then it was my lift pump for sure. So, $80 later I get the new pump in Oct of 2019, well I had some severe health issues that kept me from tackling the repair, until last week. 

I removed the old Lift Pump and took out the new one and inspected it. The plunger seemed a bit looser fitting to me and not a lot of tension like the one I just removed. I installed a new gasket and the new lift pump, and refilled the Injector pump oil to the proper level. I opened the fuel shut off and let it sit overnight as by then it was late anyway.

I went out to try and start it the next day and it fired right off actually and I drove it around the house 2 1/2 time before it slowly went dead as it was doing before. So, I proceeded to prime the system (_again pump did not seem to pump near the amount of fuel as my old one as I could hear when it went from the overflow into the tank and it sounded like less fuel pushing through to the tank_), started the tractor and drove it back to where my work area and went through the process of bleeding the lines. I started at the gravity-fed section of the lift pump and went all the way one by one to the injectors. I ended with the injector collars. Once again it started and ran for a couple of minutes and died out slowly, I primed it again and it did the same thing. At this point, I decided to try hitting the lift pump plunger a couple of times to see if I had the same issue. Well, as luck would have it it was doing the same thing and I have bled the system over several times, I get steady fuel actually hitting the fending of the tractor from the inject hardline collars. I did notice I was not getting hardly anything at the top of the filter where the lift pump line enters it. I don't think it is a blockage in the tank or a fuel line collapsing, because I can hit the pump and it picks right and keeps running a bit.

And if it sets say overnight it will start right up, but slowly stall out after a few minutes. Actually runs longer this way than priming it with the lift pump. At any rate, I called up the place I got the pump from and described everything, and they came to the same conclusion I did, the lift pump was a dud evidently. And while they felt my pain, the warranty was no longer valid. I guess on a couple of months warranty is all you get the lift pumps. But they would be happy to sell me another one, which has increased in price now to $85 and shipping. 

So, I read once that someone replaced theirs with one of those small 12v universal diesel fuel pumps, my only issue is what PSI electric pump do I need to go with to keep up with the injector pump on my 2420? It will be gravity fed, so it will be pushing the fuel through the lines to the fuel filter at least, then I believe the injector pump takes it from there pretty much. I had read somewhere I guy put one on his Kubota and it kept flooding it, so there is a limit to the psi I can use I am sure. At any rate, I have looked at many for around $25, even a Yanmar, John Deere and Hitachi one but none state the psi. I was thinking 4-7psi, but I am unsure at this point, I just don't feel like spending almost $100 on another mechanical one just to have it fail also. 

Any thoughts or suggestions? Anyone running an electric lift pump on their Jinma/FarmPro tractor? 

Sorry for the long post I just wanted to try and answer some of the questions beforehand that I may get.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If you've replaced the lift pump already chances are good its not a dud..
The banjo bolt on the return side of the inj. pump should be a spring loaded valve..{overflow valve}
THAT may be the culprit.?? Does the inlet side of the lift pump have a screen in the banjo bolt.?? (under the hand primer} check to see if its clogged..
To be honest, I don't know what psi they use.. but any BOSCH pump that runs that style lift pump, will pump as much fuel as the overflow valve will allow..
IF the overflow is bad, the fuel from the lift pump will go back to the tank & wont hold fuel in the fuel gallery for the pumps to pump..
& seeing u already replaced the LP.. my next move AFTER verifying the tank is free flowing, would be an overflow valve..


----------



## Tazfords (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank You thepumpguysc, 

I was going to put on a temporary 2-gallon mower tank and see if it would run but, could not find a tank to my liking. At any rate, after reading your post, I remembered my dad checking an old ford carb once for a blockage, he simply blew air in reverse from it's true-flowing direction. 

Well, I drug my fuel line down to the tractor, making sure the fuel shutoff was fully off, undid the banjo bolt from the fuel-in side of the lift pump. I then turned the shut off to the on position, took off the fuel cap, and (as you most likely figured) there was barely even a drip coming out of the hose. So, I took my air hose blower nib (sealing the best I could with my hands) and blew air in up through the tank until I heard the tank gurgle and could see vapor coming up through the fill spout, repeating this several times. Then I let the line hang down and wallah fuel aplenty came flowing through the banjo bolt. So, my tank was indeed blocked after-all. 

Sad thing is I had convinced myself that because fuel would still get through when I used the hand plunger on the lift pump that this couldn't be the issue. And because of this, I had talked myself several times out of doing earlier. Well, the tractor is up and running again and I am in search of a fuel tank, as my tank is just way to rusty. Live and learn I suppose. 

Hopefully, I will be able to find a better tank than I have, or possibly make one that will work in its place. 

Thanks again for your time and help, 
Tazfords


----------



## Trapperpentz (Oct 19, 2020)

Sorry new member been there done that there is a screen filter in tank on top of sediment bowl a screen in sediment bowl and in banjo fitting at fuel injector pump mine 2005 FarmPro 2420 did the same thing still does it once in a while course right after fill up


----------

